# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Hvala Sorciere!!!

## Roza

Htjela bi se i ovim putem zahvaliti Sorciere na pomoći oko pripreme materijala za jedan natječaj za dodjelu sredstava. Iako nije članica Udruge, puno nam je pomogla. Hvala ti od sveg   :Heart:

----------


## Davor

:Heart:   :Wink:

----------


## traktorka

:Klap:

----------


## Maruška

:Klap:

----------


## mamma san

:Kiss:

----------


## mamma san

:Kiss:

----------


## Mayaa

uvijek   :Klap:  za sorci!

----------


## maria71

:Love:   :Heart:  

sorcie je legenda

respect

----------


## srecica

Bravo  :D

----------


## Nika

:Heart:   :Klap:

----------


## ana.m

:Klap:

----------


## wewa

:Kiss:

----------


## wewa

:Kiss:

----------


## sorciere

:shock:   :Embarassed:

----------


## momze

:Smile:

----------


## momze

:Smile:

----------


## TeddyBearz

:Klap:

----------


## anjica

:Klap:

----------


## leonisa

:Love:

----------


## kloklo

Sorci, legendo   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## šefika

:Naklon:   :Heart:

----------


## Mukica

:Love:   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## newa

:Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## Hannah

:Klap:

----------


## ivarica

sorci   :Love:

----------


## bucka

:Klap:

----------


## vimmerby

:Smile:

----------


## vimmerby

:Smile:

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

:Klap:

----------


## meri78

:Klap:

----------


## ronin

Bravo sorci!  :Heart:

----------


## apricot

sorcie,   :Heart:

----------

:Klap:

----------


## anchi

Sorci, sorci, sorci!!!!  :Bouncing:   :Bouncing:

----------


## irena2

:Klap:

----------


## sabaleta

Sorci,   :Heart:

----------


## Mala

Sorci   :Heart:

----------


## sorciere

roza, ti si   :Heart:  ... što god ti treba - tu sam.

ukoliko mogu pomoći nekom od forumaša, rado ću to učiniti. 

činila sam to i za udrugu kad god sam mogla (iako nisam njen član), jer sam smatrala da je to moj mali doprinos njenom radu. 

ali udruga očito smatra da sam "sumnjivo" lice, čak i kad su moje akcije potpuno *transparentne*, neovisno o tome što imaju sve moje podatke. 

zato - slobodno zaključajte i ovaj topik. takvih više neće biti.   :Nope:

----------


## ivarica

da ne bi bilo zbunjenih, radi se o ovom topiku
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...4276&start=100


zakljucavanje teme nema veze s nepovjerenjem prema sorcie i nije fer ovo skretati na osobnu ili cak i politicku razinu

od SVAKOG I SVAKE forumasice ocekujemo postivanje pravila bez obzira na broj postova i kolicinu dragosti ili zahvalnosti koju prema njoj, njemu osjecamo

ovo je bio samo komentar na recenicu da udruga smatra da je sorci sumnjivo lice

ne smatra, ali smatramo da nas dovoljno cijeni da postuje pravila naseg foruma

----------


## sorciere

> zakljucavanje teme nema veze s nepovjerenjem prema sorcie i nije fer ovo skretati na osobnu ili cak i politicku razinu


a na kojoj razini sam pomagala udruzi? valjda na osobnoj, jer nisam njen član. stoga smatram ovo osobnim. 

a zašto si spomenula ovu drugu (političku) "razinu"  :shock: , to valjda ti možeš objasniti.  :?  baš me zanima...

----------


## ivarica

spomenula sam je zbog telefonskog razgovora s tobom od prije pola sata gdje si ti spomenula takvu vjerojatnu interpretaciju ovog naseg poteza

----------


## ivarica

> ivarica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> zakljucavanje teme nema veze s nepovjerenjem prema sorcie i nije fer ovo skretati na osobnu ili cak i politicku razinu
> 
> 
> a na kojoj razini sam pomagala udruzi? valjda na osobnoj, jer nisam njen član. stoga smatram ovo osobnim.


ne kuzim vezu

----------


## sorciere

> spomenula sam je zbog telefonskog razgovora s tobom od prije pola sata gdje si ti spomenula takvu vjerojatnu interpretaciju ovog naseg poteza


 :shock:   :No:

----------


## ms. ivy

pravila su pravila. zašto je problem ispuniti formular i držati se procedure? to što su udruzi možda poznati nečiji osobni podaci nema ama baš nikakve veze, a osoba bliska udruzi mogla bi istu dovoljno poštivati da se pridržava forumskih pravila.

----------


## sorciere

buduci sorci ignorira odluke admina brisem njen post

ivarica

----------


## ms. ivy

obrisala sam postove koji se nisu odnosili na ovaj topic nego na zaključani.

----------


## sorciere

> obrisala sam postove koji se nisu odnosili na ovaj topic nego na zaključani.


  :Naklon:   :Naklon:  

sličice i smajlići su stvarno opasna stvar.

----------


## piplica

Sorci   :Heart:  !

----------


## maria71

sorcie, neke se stvari ne daju izbrisati......  :Love:

----------


## ms. ivy

pa izgledalo bi čudnovato da sam maknula link a ostavila komentare, zar ne?   :Wink:  

no, dosta je...

----------

